# How does this chicken roaster work?



## pengyou (May 12, 2012)

I saw a roaster like this in a local store tonight.  There was, of course, no picture on the box, not directions posted or no fake charcoal briquet's so I was at a loss as to how it would work.  My guess is that the chicken is mounted vertically on a roasting rack inside the metal cylinder.  Then the cylinder is placed over the chicken, and charcoal, wood, etc is placed around the metal cylinder at the base and thy dry heat cooks the chicken.  Does this set up need water at the bottom?  How effective are these?  Do they make tasty chicken?  Is a rotisserie more likely to make tastier chicken?


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 12, 2012)

Your picture isn't showing up, so aren't quite sure what you mean.  Try posting your pic again.


----------



## pengyou (May 12, 2012)

http://www.homeandbackyard.com/#/item/rocket_roaster_outdoor_dutch_oven


----------



## CraigC (May 12, 2012)

pengyou said:


> Home & Backyard Furnishings - Outdoor living products including firepits, solar lights and outdoor


 
If you click on the small image, on the right hand side, at the bottom of the page, it shows you how it works!


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 12, 2012)

Okay, from the 2nd picture on that website, it looks just as you described - that you mount the poultry vertically, & the hot coals on the bottom & piled on the top provide the heat to roast the bird.

Frankly, I don't see much of an advantage to this over a regular rotisserie, or even a plain old vertical roaster that you stick in your oven or on your outdoor grill.  In fact, I can't see myself wanting to deal with knocking hot coals off of the top in order to check on or access the chicken.

My advice is to pass this by, but of course I haven't tried it personally.


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2012)

IF charcoal grilling is important to you, buy a small Weber kettle and you'll be able to cook a much wider variety of items.


----------



## GLC (May 12, 2012)

So far as function, the description in the title, "Dutch oven," is pretty accurate.






Compare to traditional Dutch oven.






From user comments, it is apparently large enough to do at least a 14 pound turkey, and it apparently does it well. Negative comments are that it's cheaply made and probably not worth it unless you can get it deeply discounted, which apparently happens. And some chronic difficulties with missing pieces in the box. 

A traditional Dutch oven can do everything this think can do and more and can do it more flexibly, being good for open fire pit or oven and for top of the range or grill browning before baking.

In the end, the Rocket is just a roaster adapted for charcoal. And probably due to the flimsiness, it's said to impart a smoke taste, which may or may not be to your taste.


----------



## Addie (May 12, 2012)

Stick the chicken over the beer can sitting in a disposable roaster pan and get a Weber grill as has been suggested. This seems like a waste of money. 

There is a song from Gilbert and Sullivan's_ "H.M.S. Pinafore"_

_*"Things Are Seldom What They Seem",*_


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree Addie.  Beer can chicken is easy and its great. (I use a can prop) Picture below.
Just make sure to season it very well for a crispy skin.

I hate gadgets!  Except ones that actually do something. Like the can prop for beer can chicken. Great idea.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 17, 2013)

GLC said:


> So far as function, the description in the title, "Dutch oven," is pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> Compare to traditional Dutch oven.
> ...


It's a "daubière"! I want one. I have absolutely no use for one but I still want one. 

When you've mentioned Dutch ovens before I thought you just meant a large covered casserole pot. I didn't realise you meant a pot with an inverted lid that you can put coals in to provide heat from above. They are even hard to come by in France these days. I saw one many years ago in the sadly defunct Samaritaine in Paris but but was on foot and couldn't carry it and I've never been able to find one since.

I never cook over coals except to grill things but my _heart_ has this fancy that I will someday end up in a stone farmhouse in the Languedoc with all it's original features including an open fire stove. 

My _head_ is firmly of the opinion that it will have me committed to the nearest lunatic asylum if I even look as if I'm about to achieve this folly.


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2013)

That Dutch Oven is based on the cast iron ones that the pioneers used as well as Cookie the cook on cattle drives. It is not a new concept. Just a painted CI kettle.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 19, 2013)

Addie said:


> That Dutch Oven is based on the cast iron ones that the pioneers used as well as Cookie the cook on cattle drives. It is not a new concept. Just a painted CI kettle.


Oh yes. The term Dutch oven is sometimes applied to any big cast iron casserole of the Le Creuset type that you can use in the oven or on top of the stove. The connection between yours and the French daubiere hadn't occurred to me

 I suppose they were common over here, too, before the days of closed stoves and when trekking west in a wagon. A very good idea and ideal for on the bbq or over an open fire. 

 The reason I said I had absolutely no need for one is that I have 3 huge CI stew pots. 2 slow cookers and several (slightly) smaller ceramic casseroles. Feeding the five thousand will be no problem if they visit me - I really must have a clear out.

 I'm now stuck trying to remember the name of the cook in "Rawhide" -  Grrr!


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Oh yes. The term Dutch oven is sometimes applied to any big cast iron casserole of the Le Creuset type that you can use in the oven or on top of the stove. The connection between yours and the French daubiere hadn't occurred to me
> 
> I suppose they were common over here, too, before the days of closed stoves and when trekking west in a wagon. A very good idea and ideal for on the bbq or over an open fire.
> 
> ...



G.W. Wishbone? (217) And he was in one more episode than Clint Eastwood. (216)


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 20, 2013)

It's a take off of "The Boy Scouts" trash can turkehttp://thetrashcanturkey.com/y cooker.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 20, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> It's a take off of "The Boy Scouts" trash can turkehttp://thetrashcanturkey.com/y cooker.



I saw them make a "trash can" turkey on one of the cooking shows. A firehouse made it.


----------

